# Milton



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

]always produces when super windy like last night. Water temp 78. Small harnesses in 4-8’.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

tried to figure out where you were trolling, but the suns in my eye, nice job.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

East side. Nice Milton fish!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Agree wind is the golden ticket to Milton. When it's windy enough most guys won't fish is when it's the best


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Besides the snag fest below the dam,I've only got a few keepers from milton. My one buddy does really well there but he goes all out with planers running 6 flicker shads


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

nice job jb


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Trolling flicker Shad last night 8- 9:30. 11-13’. Temp 78 and clear for Milton.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish again


The walleye seem to put on a feed bag right after a good rain in the evening. They did last Friday evening after the downpour at West Branch.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

j














Just windy enough hour before sunset 5-8’. Temp 77


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Karl Wolf said:


> Besides the snag fest below the dam,I've only got a few keepers from milton. My one buddy does really well there but he goes all out with planers running 6 flicker shads


I once gaffed a true 10# walleye for an ice fisherman "Many" years ago, off the bar's parking lot near the dam(don't even know if that bar is still there as this was before the big draw down to repair the dam.) Seems there was much better fishing there prior to that! Oh, "the Good Old Days"!! Everything was simpler, and Better, back then!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> I once gaffed a true 10# walleye for an ice fisherman "Many" years ago, off the bar's parking lot near the dam(don't even know if that bar is still there as this was before the big draw down to repair the dam.) Seems there was much better fishing there prior to that! Oh, "the Good Old Days"!! Everything was simpler, and Better, back then!


Everything just keeps getting less simple,thats for sure.

I've never held a 10lb walleye except for up at Maumee and thse girls are full of eggs so the biggest one i ever got,i let her go back in. If i got a 10lb out of milton,id most likely put that big fish on the wall and everytime me and my buddies talk about all the 14" eyes at milton, id talk about the big girl on the wall.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> Everything just keeps getting less simple,thats for sure.
> 
> I've never held a 10lb walleye except for up at Maumee and thse girls are full of eggs so the biggest one i ever got,i let her go back in. If i got a 10lb out of milton,id most likely put that big fish on the wall and everytime me and my buddies talk about all the 14" eyes at milton, id talk about the big girl on the wall.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Have managed to catch a 30” and 31” from Milton. They are there, Just smarter than us....


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Big fish are only dumb once.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

My 10 lb walleye came from the flats at Berlin mid-July about 5 or 6 yrs ago. I was using shallow running cranks and the boat near me said to run a deep crankbait. Not 5 minutes after his advice I caught the big one. I also always got good advice when talking to younger Amish who camp at Berlin.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

austjj said:


> My 10 lb walleye came from the flats at Berlin mid-July about 5 or 6 yrs ago. I was using shallow running cranks and the boat near me said to run a deep crankbait. Not 5 minutes after his advice I caught the big one. I also always got good advice when talking to younger Amish who camp at Berlin.


I worked at Gdyr with a carpenter guy(not Amish!) who fished the deep flats between dam and 224 drifting big chubs near bottom. He said he "nearly always" only got the really big ones, and frequently numbers! Late evening and very early mornings was when he fished Berlin.(I never tried it.)


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

The fisherman I talked to was Amish. He said his dad left earlier in the week mad. The younger man was catching fish and his dad wasn't. He said the key was using lead core. I switched over to lead-core as he suggested and had success.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve tried leadcore, must be doing some thing wrong,nevr had any luck. not one eye.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Gentlemen,
I thought this thread said Milton!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

LOTC said:


> Gentlemen,
> I thought this thread said Milton!


People like to communicate,give it a try besides being snarky.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They're abt the same with the same "difficulty factor"!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Eyes must be tired of flicker shads; black n gold hot n tot, 10-12’. 2.5mph. Plus 2 lure stealing muskies.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> They're abt the same with the same "difficulty factor"!


I would say Milton is less difficult, at least in my opinion and here is why I feel that way:

While both lakes offer the same flavor of structure fishing, Berlin has a much larger selection of fish friendly structure allowing the eyes to be more elusive than what they might be at Milton.

Don't get me wrong, you have to work for them at both lakes, I just feel like Milton's pattern does not have as many variables. On Milton if you are looking for the shallow warm bite fish the south side. Trying the deeper cooler water bite? North side is your ticket. And while between those two sides there are plenty of fish holding structures, there are many times more in Berlin. 

Yes, Berlin has a dam/deep side as well, but there is plenty of deep water all around the lake, not just in the channel. Lots of points, drops, etc that the eyes have to choose from at Berlin. There is an enormant amount of water to cover if you are trying to locate holding or wandering eyes. You could survey all of Milton in a fraction of the time of Berlin. The fish "seem" to be moodier at Berlin as well lol!

Just my two cents on Berlin -vs Milton difficulty wise.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Agree completely on the "size" factor. I was just relating to basic same type of "geographical structure" since they are so close proximity-wise! And from my experience, they can be quite moody at both locations in the hottest part of the summer.(That's why John B, who lives on the lake and does so well, can/does pursue them during the "cooler" times of day when they are more affable!)


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Out for a few cats with an old friend!!!!


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

John Boat said:


> View attachment 363777
> View attachment 363779
> View attachment 363781
> View attachment 363783
> Trolling flicker Shad last night 8- 9:30. 11-13’. Temp 78 and clear for Milton.


I have done well with small flickers at Berlin but I haven’t really gotten too many from Milton I guess I just haven’t found the hot spot yet


----------

